# Intuitives more likely to eat healthy??



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

So based on my observations with N types that I've known in real-life (not only online) I've noticed that they tend to eat healthier than many S types I know.

Now, I know this isn't ALWAYS true... for instance... I know the ENFJs I know don't necessarily eat healthy because they're so on-the-go try to please everyone that they eat out all the time and don't always eat the healthiest... but that seems to be because of their Fe desire to please everyone (so sacrifice themselves for others).



But other than that... how are you other types out there on eating and just overall being healthy??


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I honestly didn't eat _that_ healthy until I got sick. Being rushed to the hospital is never fun. I wasn't completely terrible though, but my habits were rubbish. Now I have a huge list of things I'm not allowed to eat and I'm on treatment(possibly surgery). It's sad that one would start taking care of themselves only after the fact, and not before. My dad is ENTJ and he too only started taking care of himself till he got sick. Now he's a health freak. 

Soy-ice cream, anyone? :tongue:


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm an N type and still working on trying to be healthy. I spent many years being morbidly obese and am still there in some ways. My height is about 5'10" and weight is about 300 lbs, so I am a rather big boy. I was heavier for most of my life though as it is only the past few years that I've started to try to get healthy and change some practices of mine, like that 2L of Coca-cola each day has gone away or eating an entire pizza in a meal or a whole box of Kraft Dinner.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Tying to eat healthy and actually accomplishing it are often very different things for me. Unexpectedly working long hours with only a vending machine for nutrition derails even my best intentions.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

I don't think this has anything to do with N vs. S. The world has more S's so obviously there would be more unhealthy S eaters. I myself am very adamant on eating healthy and I know plenty of S's who are as well.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm an N, and I'm pretty laid back about that. I mean...I'm not gonna go eat about 50 hamburgers --I don't even think I could--, but I'm not very strict about it. And I really don't care to be. I do, however, place importance in exercise. I must add that I keep myself from restricting my diet, purposefully.
I'm not sure that there would be any correlation, but perhaps people with a strong Se might be more likely to over-indulge? I dunno...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am a healthy eater I guess, but I don't eat rabbit food a.k.a salad. It's mostly because my ESFJ mum cooks everything from scratch, and it is usually healthy. Apart from the days she is working late. I eat a balance of fat and healthy, which is the best option. 

I love my sweets and the occasional ready meal. I am considered a small in the UK and USA so I must be doing fine.


----------



## anagrams (Jun 9, 2010)

I try to eat healthy (lots of vegetables) as my base, but I am prone to whims and cannot expect myself to be consistant about it. My husband (ENTP) does not believe in eating healthy. He also has some sort of freak metabolism. I would eat a lot differently if I were single. haha.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know... I've just thought of it because I've observed with my ISFJ mother and the two ESFJ's I've lived with would always TALK about eating healthier and perhaps "losing weight" but they would never actively DO anything. It's like they were stuck in this hole and they'd read about ways to get out, but hardly make an attempt.
It was kind of like this with my ISFP and ESTJ ex-boyfriends as well.... get upset for gaining weight, but then never actively do anything to change it.

All the while me and my ENTJ roommate will go out and buy a bunch of produce, workout, or try some newer diet or come up with some idea to get healthier if we feel crappy or notice some extra weight.

I don't know... maybe a coincidence?? Just my observations though from people I've been around.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I keep on spending my grocery money on books and then I don't eat.....and I get distracted....once I went a week on only doritos and coffee....the rest of the time it's mainly lentils and oatmeal...nice and cheap....it depends. I don't pay enough attention to food to eat healthy but I don't much like junk food. I was raised by hippies.

Theory: Sensors like food more....but enjoy being fit/healthy more? Intuitives are all like food....what food? Oh, this food. Less craving, but less attention? Potentially. Easy to absent-mindedly eat, but easy to forget to also.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe intuitors would be more likely to do something that might have long-term results? And there-fore be more likely to be open to the prospect of going on a diet or more...I don't know lol


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with the actively not doing anything. For myself anyway, I much rather starve myself than eat healthy and exercise. I know that is bad, but I doubt I will ever get so fat. But then again my ESTP boyfriend actually takes pride in having a fit body, he goes to the gym. He doesn't eat so well though, he tries his best though. 

I wonder if it is odd to find a STP that doesn't do any sport.


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

Nyx said:


> Maybe intuitors would be more likely to do something that might have long-term results? And there-fore be more likely to be open to the prospect of going on a diet or more...I don't know lol


This is true, but it would depend entirely on the ideals that the person hoped to reach. Some intuitors don't care at all about this, some strive to one day have the perfect look - and maybe their other dreams will fall into place with it.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

certainly seems like it


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

If anything, eating healthy is more a of J characteristic, not an N. You are living in your head if you think that N's are more likely to eat healthy than S's.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't think it's type related.


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I agree with the actively not doing anything. For myself anyway, I much rather starve myself than eat healthy and exercise. I know that is bad, but I doubt I will ever get so fat. But then again my ESTP boyfriend actually takes pride in having a fit body, he goes to the gym. He doesn't eat so well though, he tries his best though.
> 
> I wonder if it is odd to find a STP that doesn't do any sport.


I know an ESTP that has not been involved in any sport.... he'd rather take up living an unhealthy lifestyle of fried foods, drinking, and smoking. He's worked out before but it was mostly just to attempt to get muscle to attract chicks, once that was not successful he gave up (go figure). I've seen that can depend on the nurture of the individual.


Like for myself in being an INFJ, I did competitive sports in HS but I never took them THAT seriously -- I did it just mostly for the social aspect and being in shape. Stuff like dance, yoga, pilates, running, cycling, etc. is more my type of work-out.


I think STPs just like the competitiveness and/or outcome of looking like a stud. ha..


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I really like sweets but had to cut down (I was going crazy!) so now I have days when I don't eat any sugar, then just a bit the next day etc. I eat pretty healthy (tons of fruit and veg) but I guess I lack complex carbs and protein (I DO eat them, just mostly with dinner, though I have whole grain cereal). I also can't eat dairy so I guess that makes me kind of healthy?
I do like exercise, I have to go for a walk everyday and want to take up some sports over my gap year!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Frannyy said:


> If anything, eating healthy is more a of J characteristic, not an N. You are living in your head if you think that N's are more likely to eat healthy than S's.


We're just thinkin' here, dude...anyway, my dad's a J, and he doesn't eat healthy lmao...not at all! My mom doesn't either.


----------



## AKH (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't say that intuitors were more likely to eat healthy, just that sensors are more likely to eat UNhealthily, or at least a larger amount.

Sensors like experiencing things through the senses, so they're more likely to eat when they're bored or just eat cause it feels good, while intuitors don't care and they're more likely to forget to eat altogether because they're daydreaming or engrossed in something.

Think about video game/MMO addicts: Some are fat, while others are really skinny. Having been the game addict, or at least computer addict kind in the past (>_>) I can tell you I was skinny because I didn't care about eating or snacking and was just engrossed in whatever I was doing (and I'm an intuitor). I also didn't drink much. In fact, until I was maybe 15, I didn't realise just how skinny I was (5'9" 132-137lbs) and until I was 13 I had no idea what a muscular arm looked like or even how big the people around me were, I was just that unaware of my surroundings. :crazy:

A sensing type MMO addict on the other hand would probably enjoy snacking while gaming, and be the type to get really big.

I think the same is true on a smaller scale for normal people. Intuitors don't really care about eating and find it much easier to go a long while without food, maybe even forgetting to eat sometimes, while sensors love food and will like to snack a lot. Intuitors get engrossed in the real world (i.e. not food) while sensors get engrossed in the real world and can develop some bad eating habits.

I think the health aspect of the food these people eat depends on the person though - wouldn't it make sense for sensors to want to eat healthier things? Both to _look_ good, and to live longer (it just seems to me like something a sensor would value higher than an intuitor ... I'm not sure why, maybe it relates to the experience of life, sensors would like "life" more than intuitors since they're more inclined to get involved with it/the real world).


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

Nyx said:


> We're just thinkin' here, dude...anyway, my dad's a J, and he doesn't eat healthy lmao...not at all! My mom doesn't either.


True story... I know several J's that don't eat healthy at all... I just happened to notice they were SJs.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

I said if anything. eating healthy has nothing to do with personality types. By all means, keep thinking. The world could use more thinkers.

true story- I know an INFP, ENTP, ENTJ, and INTP who eat nothing but junk.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

S types are sensation seeking, so they eat what makes them feel good.


Idk about N's eating healthier, but I know that my F causes me to indulge in comfort food a lot.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

NightSkyGirl said:


> I honestly didn't eat _that_ healthy until I got sick. Being rushed to the hospital is never fun. I wasn't completely terrible though, but my habits were rubbish. Now I have a huge list of things I'm not allowed to eat and I'm on treatment(possibly surgery). It's sad that one would start taking care of themselves only after the fact, and not before. My dad is ENTJ and he too only started taking care of himself till he got sick. Now he's a health freak.
> 
> Soy-ice cream, anyone? :tongue:


 Same here :blushed:
I did eat what's considered healthy before.. There was never really a way around it. My parents were the ones buying and cooking the food. But I discovered I was eating things I had intolerances to.. and when my body couldn't take it anymore I did go to the hospital and there I felt for the first time what it was like to eat the things that were better for me --made a huge difference.. Didn't even notice. I always accepted my 'brain fog etc' as normal things...
Afterwards I found out also more about introversion and HSP and I started to become more aware of its appearances my life.. The mood changes, sensitivities tell me what to avoid, as there isn't a set diet for everyone.. I have to wager it to the seasons, time of day, activities.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I've actually noticed the opposite pattern in my life. I find that I'm more out of touch with my body than my sensor counterparts, and being out of touch leads to physical neglect or imbalance. Not just in food but with other physical needs, the main one being sleep. I can be out of touch with hunger, pain and tiredness and these have all caused different little problems in my life. I sometimes see my body and it's needs as a burden.
My guess is that Ni dominant types struggle with being out of touch with their bodies the most since Si is the least used function. It seems like Si types would be very in tune with their bodies and are most inclined to take care of them. (it's a hunch and I'm completely open to being wrong about that.)



I tend to under eat and sometimes eat foods that are not so good for me and push myself through hunger.


----------



## keyima (Jul 1, 2010)

hmmmm. anecdotally, i pay a LOT of attention to what i eat... and i'm an N... but i don't really see much of a connection. 

if anything, i would expect J's to be most inclined to be conscientious about eating 'right'... :x and possibly S's to be more 'in tune' with their health, though maybe if they're SFs they'd be more inclined to eat whatever makes them feel good...

ultimately i don't see much of a correlation, but it's an interesting possibility to consider.


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

kaycee said:


> S types are sensation seeking, so they eat what makes them feel good.


Maybe true - I eat really healthily because it makes me feel good


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

i just feel sluggish and a lot less mentally alert when i put a lot of crap into my body.

i do have a love of fried foods... and especially sweets, but i am now a label reader and i think i'm fairly good at balancing healthy with tasty.

i believe diet should be about what feels good - in both the physical nutrition sense and the emotional/sensational light. 

i type this while eating ice cream. nom


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

I am 5'11" and 117 pounds so I always felt like I could eat whatever I wanted. However I have TTM so it's best if I don't eat too much sugar, it heightens skin yeast. Lately I've been eating pretty good food and avoiding the sugar... so skinny lattes lol. They look like me


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

OP, you've clearly never met me :laughing:
My two SJ parents eat much better than me.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm an S or an N, but I'm aware of the necessity of a healthy lifestyle - and beyond just following the FDA/USDA/government/M.D. guidelines. I'm also curious about alternative health, etc.

I'll have the intention of maintaining an organic/alkaline/plant-based diet in order to maintain optimal energy levels and reduce my chances of debilitating disease in the future.

But... intention =/= implementation

I have zero follow-through and end up eating the WORST shit imaginable. (I've been known to eat tubs of ice cream for lunch and 3 Big Macs and 5 candy bars...in one day. And unfortunately, this is a regular event. No wonder I'm always broke. :crazy

If it weren't for my genetics & metabolism, I'd be one of those fatties that couldn't even get out the house without a forklift. But, my BMI is 17.9, so if anything, I need to eat MORE.


----------

